# utrogestan absorption



## hoping2

Hi I'm undergoing ICSI fertility treatment. Can you tell me, how long does it take for Utrogestan 200mg capsules inserted vaginally to be absorbed by the body? I'm finding that I'm passing some out when I go to the toilet. I take 400mg every 8 hours. I'm concerned because I tend to go to the toilet every morning as I have a fibre-rich diet and my consultant, when I phoned yesterday, said to repeat the dose because it won't be absorbed for many hours. I don't want to take this extra dose every day if this happens. Many thanks.


----------



## mazv

Hi hoping,

Utrogestan is only licensed to be taken orally so there is no information from the company as to how long it takes to be absorbed vaginally, sorry   

Generally speaking though drugs used via vaginal/rectal route only take about 20 minutes to be absorbed (however these are formulated in wax type bases that melt as soon as you insert them) It will all depend on the time taken for the capsule to break up/dissolve. Following this though the contents should be absorbed fairly quickly. The caspules don't dissolve entirely so there will always be parts that pass back out. Personally I wouldn't be that concerned unless it is whole capsules coming back out within an hour of having been inserted.

I would follow the advice given by consultant though if they think an extra dose will be required in the morning.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## hoping2

Thanks for your advice, Maz. By the way, I've just got a BFP! x


----------



## mazv

Woo Hoo  Huge congrats on your BFP  Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy   

Maz x


----------

